# power window trouble



## Guest (Dec 4, 2002)

The power window cable on the driver's side wore and finally broke dropping the window into the car door, not breaking (thank goodness), and I was told now I have to replace the entire power window motor to fix the problem. My mechanic b/f wants to know if the motors in the driver and passenger side are interchangable. AND, if anyone happens to know what it would cost to replace the motor and cable, that would be great also.

Meanwhile, it sucks going through the drive-thru and not being able to roll down my window. Help.

Elvismama


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

contact Hardcore and he can get you a price on OEM parts.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2002)

Actually, I am more interested in knowing if the parts, (the window motors), are interchangeable.


Elvismama


----------



## Nissanpickup (Nov 16, 2005)

yes the parts are interchangable but if it is just the cables dat broke on da window regulator and the motor is still good den all u need is da regulator and u cant get da regulator at usedpartslive.com for $65.00.


----------



## Darkside180sx (Sep 30, 2004)

yeah it sounds like a window regulator to me, your best bet would be to get 
the window regulator than get the motor cause the motors not going to fix your problem.


----------

